# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Log, hughinn

## Hughinn

Time to start keeping track.

5-11 in tall 237lbs this morning. 

After the past two day off, and killing a bottle of whiskey and couple viagras between Friday and Saturday, I hit the gym this morning to sweat out some of the booze and get back to the grind. Had a little bit of a hangover. 

Breakfast was a couple slices of turkey breast and two eggs with wheat toast. 

Chest and shoulders day. 

Bench press 225lbs 4 sets of 10
Then 315lbs till failure on the last set , I only got 2 reps this time. Got a bit of a hangover. Still not bad for me, sometimes lately I haven't been able to get one. 

Overhead press. Standing with a barbell 145lbs 4 sets of 10

Dips, unweighted wide grip 5 sets of 15. Some asswipe stole the weight belt so I couldn't do weighted dips today. Oh well 

Machine Flys 205lbs 4 sets of 10 

Dumbell Flys 40 lbs 5 sets of 10 i really tried to stretch out on these. Had a little shoulder pain today. 

Dumbell triceps curls/skullcrushers 40 lbs each hand and 5 sets of 10, 2 standing and 3 off my back. 

Delt dumbell raises 25 lbs each hand 5 sets of 15 reps. Got a good burn on that one. 

Triceps rope pull downs 4 sets of 10 70lbs on cable machine. 

Preacher curles, 70lbs, 5 sets of 10. Just to have a good arm pump haha

Called it a day 

Tomorrow will be back and core day or legs and abs. I'll decide tomorrow. I'm working a three day full body split right now.

----------


## Hughinn

Decided to do lower body today. Just wasn't feeling the back. 

Kept calories and carbs down today. Ate mostly turkey except for an egg omelet sandwich on wheat toast 30 min before workout. 

Deadlifts 250lbs 5 sets of 10. I'm lowering the weight next time. I felt a slight twinge driving home. I think it was the deadliftts

Seated calf raises 225 lbs 4 sets of 20

Single leg squats, no additional weight 4 sets of 10 each leg. 

Decline situps 35 degree angle with a 45lb plate held above my head 5 sets of 10

Hanging leg raises 4 sets of 20 with 10 lb ankle weights (biggest ones at my gym)

20 min on elliptical cardio machine. 

Called it a day.

236 lbs on the scale.

----------


## wango

Keep up the good work!

----------


## ghettoboyd

Nice your doing log...I’ll be following brother good luck in your goals...

----------


## Hughinn

I decided to do cardio today and move back day to tomorrow. I was a little stiff from a project at work that me wrestling 4 inch hydraulic hoses all night. 

So I jumped on my bike and rode my 7 mile route. 

Felt good afterwards.

----------


## AwareXx

Doing great, keep up the good work.

----------


## wango

> I decided to do cardio today and move back day to tomorrow. I was a little stiff from a project at work that me wrestling 4 inch hydraulic hoses all night. 
> 
> So I jumped on my bike and rode my 7 mile route. 
> 
> Felt good afterwards.


I get stiff after wrestling with my hose as well. Yeah, 4 inches in diameter is about what I deal with too. It exhausts _both_ of my hands and forearms, which is why I only do it on a pull day.

----------


## Hughinn

Got in a back workout today. 

Wide grip pull-ups palms facing in 9 set's of 5 weighted with an extra 25 lb plate. Meant for 10 set's but gave out at 9

Bent over rows with a barbell and two 35lb plates. 5 sets of 10 reps. 

Machine seated rows. 90lbs 5 sets of 10 reps. 

Bench preacher curls 65 lbs 4 set's of 10 rep's. Wanted five set's but failed at 4. 

Called it a day. Went home ate supper got lucky with a nice little session of bottoms up (her performance was flawless ) because the wife was cooking and drinking wine, and got just a little silly. Finished up , tucked her in , she was snoring with a nice sexy little cougar purr before I got to the door haha. Then I had to pack my own lunch and went to work about 9pm. Graveyard shift.

----------


## Hughinn

Decided to double down on the cardio for awhile. Work has been very physically demanding. Lifting heavy shit all day. Pulling big ass wrenches on rusty ass nuts. 

Erecting a 6,000 ton press that had a bunch of pieces sitting outside in the weather for a year or so. Nothing coming apart or going together easily. Plus, all the schematic drawings for the layout of the hydraulic and electric systems are in Korean. Symbols are relatively the same internationally, but instructions and explanations for configurations in another language can be frustrating. So wiring and piping is a pain the ass. Everything has to be crosschecked, translated and converted from metric and Korean to English. Plus, our local engineering team seems to have been dipped in dumb shit. They can't even seem to spot obvious interference issues with existing plant systems at this point. Which ain't helping either. I don't know how much money they pay for outside engineering support on this project, but the mfers ain't worth it. I can tell you that for sure. 

I can tell you one other thing though. The Korean manufactured equipment I have seen in my career is decent stuff. So is japanese. But Chinese and Taiwan is junk. 

Anyway. Still gotta do something. 

Summer right around the corner. 

Rode my 7 mile route. Felt good to get clean air instead of Smoky dusty old forging plant air.

I'm gonna sip a little whiskey and crash. Peace out bro's

----------


## Hughinn

Forgot to log it. But I did chest two days ago. 

Today was my back routine. The gym got a new weight belt so the pull-ups were weighted with 35 extra pounds. 

Otherwise back routine was the same. 

Last day of NPP today, that's 8 solid weeks 250mg a week. And 500mg test prop After next week I'll be starting a body fat cut. And changing compounds. 

200mg testosterone and 400mg primobolan . Work outs tailored more towards cardio. (I got 10 bottles of good UGL 200mg/ml primobolan on hand, I figured on using about 3 or so this cycle, stopping in late June right after New Orleans)

I work in a forge, summer is brutal so I want to cruise / trt all summer starting in June. Cycle/ blast again in November. 

Plus, I Got a trip with my beauty in late June to New Orleans. Plan to be looking good for it. Nice and lean. Got some decent gains with the npp. Lot's of cardio and sweating in the forge, with primobolan to protect the gains. I should be looking good. Visible 6 pack and all. 

Crawfish and whiskey days coming. 

I know she'll be horny.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Forgot to log it. But I did chest two days ago. 
> 
> Today was my back routine. The gym got a new weight belt so the pull-ups were weighted with 35 extra pounds. 
> 
> Otherwise back routine was the same. 
> 
> Last day of NPP today, that's 8 solid weeks 250mg a week. And 500mg test prop After next week I'll be starting a body fat cut. And changing compounds. 
> 
> 200mg testosterone and 400mg primobolan . Work outs tailored more towards cardio. (I got 10 bottles of good UGL 200mg/ml primobolan on hand, I figured on using about 3 or so this cycle, stopping in late June right after New Orleans)
> ...


lol  love it especially that last paragraph that sound like a great time...and to look great in a place like that on top...yea buddy!

----------


## Hughinn

Workout today was just what I felt like. 

Flat bench with 100lb dumbells 5 sets of 10 alternating techniques. 
Overhead press barbell 140lbs 4 sets of 10
Dips 5 sets of 10
Overhead triceps extensions 70lbs 5 sets of 10
Skull crushers, same weight 5 sets of 10. 
Fly machine 225 5 sets of 10. 

Felt pretty pumped. Called it a day 

Wheels day tomorrow.

----------

